# Lire un fichier xls sur un iPod Touch



## Nicholasb24 (19 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, 


Comment puis-je lire un fichier .xls ansi que .doc  sur un iPod Touch  ?


D'avance merci


----------



## CBi (20 Mai 2008)

Je n'ai pas d'iPod Touch donc je ne sais pas si ça marche mais les Google Apps ne sont-elles pas la solution ?


----------

